
Ask HN: Best Country to VPN Through - nbabitskiy
TL;DR: I need a cheap vpn server, resilient to occasional IP rights violation, with a sane ping from Moscow (Russia).<p>It is not intended for torrent downloading, but I have a huge family, and sometimes they&#x27;re not coachable. Vultr already banned my account because somebody torrent-downloaded a disney movie. Hetzner cloud have an amazing offer in Helsinki, but being German, I&#x27;m afraid they can get copyright-angry very fast. So I&#x27;m looking for a country with good internet infrastructure and torrent resilience.<p>Traffic will be moderate. I think ~0.5TB across ~20 people.<p>PS: for an engaging anecdote (and to provide some context): my mom thinks that &quot;facebook doesn&#x27;t work without vpn&quot;, because about a half of mostly human-rights-activism posts that her friends share, are banned in Russia on domain level. And no, I can&#x27;t talk her out of using fb, she has nothing to hide(
======
Hetzner_OL
"Hetzner cloud have an amazing offer in Helsinki, but being German, I'm afraid
they can get copyright-angry very fast." -> Yes I would advise you to avoid
using our services if you think you are likely to have these issues. --Katie,
Marketing, Hetzner Online

------
Hetzner_OL
"Hetzner cloud have an amazing offer in Helsinki, but being German, I'm afraid
they can get copyright-angry very fast." Yes, I would advise you to avoid us
if you think you are likely to have DCMA issues. --Katie, Marketing, Hetzner
Online

------
yanhan569046480
Me too,i am in China.

~~~
nbabitskiy
If you don't have torrent problems, and can cope with a linux server, I
recommend renting a vultr instance in Singapore. Install Outline[0], or
Streisand[1] software. Beside the copyright anxiety they are awesome.

[0]: [https://getoutline.org/en/home](https://getoutline.org/en/home)

[1]:
[https://github.com/StreisandEffect/streisand](https://github.com/StreisandEffect/streisand)

~~~
yanhan569046480
Thanks very much.

